# EMG 51784 + Constance Attendance 97032



## gailg (Aug 4, 2009)

We are billing both of these codes together, and not being paid for both. I'm thinking we should have modifier 51 on the 97032. Anything else we're missing? I've come across some mention of "therapy codes" required from Medicare for 97032, but I haven't yet found any actual "therapy codes". Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 4, 2009)

When I put this thru my claim scrubber this is their response

"Per LCD Guidelines, as stated by policy, PHYSMED-009, the modifier submitted ( ) does not fulfill LCD requirements for procedure code 97032. Add one of the following modifiers GN , GO , GP."

I don't know if any of those apply to you though. 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

